# neues bw faunus lsd aus 2005 kaufen? j/n?



## rostropowitsch (21. April 2007)

hallo werte gemeinde,

ich möchte mir zulegen ein ordentliches fahrrad. angeboten bekommen habe ich in einem fachgeschäft (ehemals bw-vertretung) ein "resterad" faunus lsd (cross country?) und möchte nun in erfahrung bringen, ob sich der kauf lohnt oder nicht. kosten soll es etwas unterhalb von 2000.

ausstattung: 

komplett xt (kurbel, nabe, kette, zahnkranz, schaltgabel etc), 27 gänge

gabel (angeblich bereits 800 wert): fox f100r2 federgabel

magura marta

dt swiss dämpfer

mavic crossmax enduro

und irgend etwas von racing ralf.


schon anhand meiner beschreibung mag man erkennen, dass ich kein "fachmann" bin. dem ist auch so. 

ich bitte also um ernstgemeinte tipps oder ratschläge/hinweise, die zur aufklärung des falles dienlich sind. 

dafür danke ich schon mal ganz herzlich. merci!


----------



## rostropowitsch (22. April 2007)

respekt, klasse forum - schnelle kompetente antworten. von mir aus kann mein anliegen gelöscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (22. April 2007)

ironie .... ? 


Was erwartest du nach 1nem tag.
Dazu am Wochenende.... 




hört sich schon anständig an was der da anbietet... 
Preislich habe ich nich so viel ahnung, was alles im einzelnen wert ist.

Bevor du irgendetwas kaufst, würde ich mit dem Rad mal ne Runde drehen, damit du ein Gefühl für das Rad bekommst.

gruß

Richard


----------



## daif (23. April 2007)

@rostropowitsch
    
Du beschwerst dich nach 1,5 Tagen?? Und das in so einem Ton??
Das Forum wird schon ewig nicht mehr von Bergwerk betreut und die wenigen Bergwerkfahrer sind eh fast alle in nem anderen Forum, da man hier (im BW Forum, wohlgemerkt) ja andauert beschimpft wurde (von "Nicht-Bergwerk-Fans")

long story short:
das Forum war lange quasi wie ausgestorben und dass jetzt grad wieder ein paar Leute posten ist schon ne Seltenheit.
=> sei froh wenn dir jemand antwortet. Schliesslich bezahlst du ja nix dafür!

Zu deinem Anliegen:
Das LSD hat sich soweit ich weiss seit 2005 nicht wirklich geändert. Die Fox F100 RL ist ne super Gabel. Mit das beste was man bekommen kann. Komplett XT ist auch gut. Der Laufradsatz ist gut, aber eher etwas schwer. Ist aber egal wenn du kein Gewichtsfetischist / Rennfahrer bist. Die Bremse ist auch sehr gut, allerdings solltest du evtl. vorne eine 180mm Scheibe montieren wenn du etwas schwerer bist / häufig laaaange Abfahrten fährst, da die Bremse eine Cross Country ="Rennbremse" ist und 2005 vorne noch kleine 160mm Scheiben montiert waren.
Das LSD ist ein Cross Country Race bike = sportlich (gestrecktere Sitzposition) und relativ wenig Federweg (80mm). Ist aber ebenfalls n super Tourenbike, wenngleich neuere bikes eher 100mm und mehr Federweg haben.

Hört sich also erstmal sehr gut an, solide Ausstattung.. Wenn du uns eine genaue Liste gibst können wir noch mehr sagen.


Grüße daif

P.S.: Du kannst auch hier fragen
http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/index.php
falls du nicht genügend Antworten bekommst


----------



## rostropowitsch (24. April 2007)

verzeihung, hab' wohl etwas ungehalten voreilig getextet. 

mein gewicht beträgt satte 95 kilogramm zur zeit, jedoch mit sinkender tendenz (hoffentlich). in einem anderen fred las ich, dass es möglicherweise gewichtsklassen gibt. wäre das faunus lsd noch für die meinige geeignet? vielleicht weiss das hier jmd.

hab das gleiche nochmal in dem bw-forum geschrieben.

vielen dank für die antworten!

wäre ein preis von ungefähr 1900 euronen denn noch akzeptabel?


----------



## UKW (25. April 2007)

Hi Rostropowitsch,

der Preis geht meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.

Das wäre für mich aber hier nicht der primär entscheidende Punkt: Für Menschen mit 95 Kilo gibts Passenderes!

Ich möchte Dir sehr empfehlen, zunächst mal herauszufinden, für was Du ein MTB eigentlich überwiegend nutzen möchtest. Wenn Du Einsteiger bist, so wird das wohl nicht gerade XC sein (wofür das Faunus lsd eigentlich ausgelegt ist).

Du hättest dann vielleicht unter finanziellen Aspekten einen ordentlichen Kauf gemacht, aber insgesamt gesehen wohl doch nicht, weil das Rad für Deine Zwecke möglicherweise nicht das richtige wäre.

Gruß
UKW


----------



## pedale3 (25. April 2007)

bist Du um die 1,84m oder noch größer, muss es schon Größe L sein! Zu deinem Gewicht kann ich nix sagen, das wird eher Grenzwertig sein beim LSD.

Die 100'er Gabel passt eigendlich nur bedingt, da müsstest Du ggf. den Luftdruck etwas reduzieren um auf die Geometrie von ner 80'er Gabel zu kommen, sollte aber gehen.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem LSD, Baujahr 2002 (Modell 2003) mit DT Dämper, immer Super gerne gefahren. Trotz der 80mm Federweg lässt sich das rad super Handlich fahren, hat ne gute Bodenfreiheit und geht auch auch ohne "Pedale-Platt-Form-Dämpfer" gut ab, vor allem Bergauf!

Solltest Du allerdings Bock auf Sprünge, grobes Gelände und Downhills haben, lass besser die Finger vom LSD, dann sind die 80mm einfach zu wenig.

/pedale.


----------



## Rolf (27. April 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Die 100'er Gabel passt eigendlich nur bedingt, da müsstest Du ggf. den Luftdruck etwas reduzieren um auf die Geometrie von ner 80'er Gabel zu kommen, sollte aber gehen.



Ich fahre eine MZ Marathon SL mit 105mm in meinem LSD und finde das ergibt eine sehr gute Geometrie, immer noch sehr wendig.

Ich finde der Preis ist für die Ausstattung sehr gut (wenn das Rad neu ist), insb. da Du ja bei einem Fachhändler vor Ort kaufen würdest.


----------



## rostropowitsch (27. April 2007)

jo, ist ein neues von einem fachhändler, was die sache auch in meinen augen attraktiver gestaltet. da der rahmen jedoch vor der bw-insolvenz gefertigt wurde, bietet er mir nur an, sich bei rahmenschaden/-bruch zu beteiligen. von bw ist da offensichtlich nix mehr zu holen - in einem solchen, wie ich hoffe, unwahrscheinlichen fall (ich werde, wie bereits erwähnt, keine extremtouren untzernehmen).

1900 euronen sei sein letztes angebot. warte noch auf rückruf bzgl der 180 scheibe vorne. mal schauen.


----------

